# need help ID'ing my first new bike



## asbug (Jul 24, 2020)

OK, so in 1984 or 1985, My mom got me my first new bike.  From what I remember it was a Murray BMX.  it was Chrome aon black trim / seat. I only remember that it had some small but distinct "1984 Los Angeles Olympics" stickers on the down tube and on one other place (fender?) it also was a made in the USA bike (sticker).  Does anyone have a photo of one of these bikes?  I got it when I was 12 or 13 and not long after (3-4 years) I got my license, got a job, and moved on from bikes.  I had always had used bikes before this and didn't take care of the bike like I should have.  I ended up giving it away when I was in HS to another young, poor kid in the neighborhood.  I still remember it though.  Does any one have a photo of one of these?
Thanks, I collect Muscle bikes that I had used as a kid, but would like to know what to look for if I ever get a chance to get one of these 1984 Olympic BMX bikes.  
Thanks for your help and input.  The sticker on the seat tube was a black sticker with some stars on it and the "1984 Los Angeles Olympics"

Thanks in advance, KC.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 25, 2020)

Murray track certified bmx.the 83 and 84 models have the olympics decals.im pretty sure i have one.ill look later.


----------

